# Newbie looking for tackle advice



## weekendrental (Sep 19, 2013)

Just picked up a rod and real for the first time in 15 years to take my 3 year old bluegill fishing we had a blast. 

I think I have caught the bug and want to start fishing again. I have some family/friends with ponds that have not been fished since I did last. 

I am having issues finding the bass. I know they are in there. I have caught 4/5 pounders in the past (15 years ago) Right now tackle is limited 6" zoom worms and plastic craw dads. 

I have only caught 1 small 10" bass. Any ideas for tackle and presentation?


----------



## weekendrental (Sep 19, 2013)

Should also stat one pond has a lot of cover, down trees and branches. Other is wide open. Bothe around 2-3 acres.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm sure you already know that both the baits you mentioned will catch those bigger bass. There are all kinds of different baits and presentations that could be suggested, but without an idea of what kind of tackle you're using, (spinning?, bait casting?) or what power and length the rod is, as well as line weight you're using is, it's hard to make any specific suggestions. Also, what kind of cover is in the ponds you mentioned?

If you're using spinning gear, I'd stick to baits that are fished on a slack or semi slack line. If you're wanting to fish some constant motion baits with spinning gear, I'd use smaller less water resistant baits. Also, if you're using spinning gear, I'd stick to more open water and fish along the edges of cover. Thick cover and spinning gear, generally aren't the best combination.

If you're using bait casting gear, you have a much wider choice of baits and cover conditions that you can fish. 

Explain your tackle choices, and people can give you specifically targeted responses.


Addition: I see you mentioned the ponds while I was typing my post. Still need to know what kind of tackle you're using though.


----------



## weekendrental (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks for the response. Using a medium action spinning rod I think around 7' and real with 10# test. The main pond I have access to has a lot of downed tree limbs. 

I want to get a bait casting rod.... Just have to convince the boss.


----------



## weekendrental (Sep 19, 2013)

Is there any websites, you tube videos ... That anyone can point me to on tackle set ups. Does and don'ts.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have had really good luck this year with a 6 inch Zoom lizard in either black with a blue tail or Junebug color or just plain black sometimes, also used a 7 inch Berkley power worm in blue fleck color.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Ah ok ........... with that tackle you could easily add a weightless Texas or wacky rigged stick worm (Senko style worm) or fluke style bait. A small shallow running minnow bait, say around 3" in length would do well. The minnow baits are very versatile. You can use them as a top water bait, a jerk bait, or with a steady retrieve. I personally love minnow baits. Smaller shallow diving crank baits in a blue gill color are great in ponds. One bait in particular that I would look at if I were you, is the Koppers Live Target Bluegill crank bait in the 1/4 oz. size. It's a small bait that comes through the water nice and easy and it catches some nice fish for me.

As far as spinner baits go, I personally wouldn't go heavier than 1/4 oz. with spinning gear. Anything much bigger than that will have a lot of water resistance unless it has small blades. Big water resistant baits fished on spinning gear require a lot of effort when compared to the same bait, on bait casting tackle. A nice small 1/8 oz. buzz bait would be a nice thing to have as well. Black or white are both good colors. 

Smaller top water baits, like small poppers, a Tiny Torpedo, or a small walking type bait are also good choices for spinning gear. Steer clear of using a hollow bodied frog with your gear though. They're just too big, and the hooks are too heavy for the gear you're using. They'd be a heartache in motion, if you chose to use them. 

With spinning gear, I'd stick to fishing around the edges of those trees, and maybe a little bit back into them. If you plan on fishing in the thickest parts of them (and a lot of times you have to, to get bit) at least look at the cover before you make your cast, pitch, or flip. Choose a place to throw that has the easiest way to get a fish out if you hook one. I'm sure there are those that will disagree with me on here...... but spinning gear, even heavier spinning gear than you are currently using, just isn't the best choice for getting fish out of heavy cover. Heavy cover is definitely bait caster country. 


Hope the ideas help.


----------



## weekendrental (Sep 19, 2013)

Thank you for the tips. I will pick up some of the minnows and give it a shot this weekend. Will post the results.


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

You might want to provide some additional details. Are these ponds murky or clear? How deep? Are you fishing from shore or boat? Any knowledge of available baitfish in the pond? Here are a few general suggestions.

Rods / reels. BassBME is right about baitcasting gear. If you have the potential to get into big bass in wood, I would absolutely add a 6'6"+ MH baitcaster with at least 17 lb test mono to your arsenal. It will work for everything from bigger topwaters, buzzbaits, spinnerbaits, swim baits, jigs, Texas-rigged soft plastics, and even big frogs in a pinch.

Also, consider an ML spinning rod with 8 lb test. More often than not, I find downsized baits work better in ponds, where the forage runs smaller on average. Your medium action rod should work ok for these though.

As far as lures go, there are tons of options, but the soft plastics you described (if you are Texas-rigging them) basically fish on the bottom. If your fish are feeding up on baitfish, they aren't going to produce that well. Here are some ideas:


Zoom 4" finesse worm weightless on a small (#2) offset worm hook - I've been fishing ponds for the last three years with my fiancee's son. Probably 2/3 of our pond bass have come on these baits. Twitch twitch pause. Don't leave home without them.

Senko style baits rigged wacky style; 4" and 5". Cast to target and let it sink to the bottom. Shake, pause, pull it up about a rod length, and let it sink down again. Repeat.

3.5" Hollow belly swimbait (Keitech, Strike King, Luck-E-Strike) on a 3/0, 1/8oz swimbait hook. Cast it out and reel it steadily in, contacting cover. Fishes like a weedless crankbait. You might consider spooling with braid if you are going to throw these; that's a lot of hook for a medium action spinning rod with mono.

Booyah Pad Crasher Jr. Like BassBME said, big frogs have too much hook for a good hookset with medium action tackle. However, the little pad crasher has a much thinner wire hook. A great topwater option on ponds with a lot of weed growth.

Small poppers or Tiny Torpedos. Got to have a couple. Twitch twitch pause.
_If_ you've got the depth, pick up a couple Rapala Husky Jerks and Smithwick suspending Rogues. Add a couple Storm Suspendots at home until they suspend perfectly. These are awesome in cold water. Either snap and pause, or gentle pull and pause action.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

steelie spinnerbait, its like a ponds worst nightmare!


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

I love using wacky rigged Senkos. The fish usually hit the bait before it falls to the bottom. An alternative to those are Strike King KVD Ocho worms. I find they're a bit tougher than Senkos, but almost as effective.


----------

